# Funny car commercial.



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 22, 2014)

NASCAR guys might like this. There is no feel-good nonsense about dogs in this commercial.

*The Ride of Her Life Official Trailer (2014)*


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 23, 2014)

Amazing! 305 HP from a 2.5L engine.


----------

